# Your 3x3x3 Speedsolving Method History



## Lucas Garron (Nov 7, 2010)

Prompted by the thread "your speed cube history."

What have been your main speedsolving methods for 3x3x3?
The question is a bit ambiguous, but take it to mean something like the "best method" you would generally have used for an official some at the time.

------------------------------------------

My history is on this page on my website. In short:

a few freestyle LL variations on LB
"mini-ZB" (insert LS corner, edge+EO, OCLL, PLL)
Full MGLS

These days, I still use MGLS-F, although because it's so close to Fridrich, it can get a bit blurry. As I like to say: "CFOP users generally learn a few tricks, like COLL. Well, there's a cool trick I can use instead of CLS sometimes: it's called "OLL.""


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 7, 2010)

1.) LBL
2.) Corner first
3.) ZZ
4.) Petrus
5.) Fridrich


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 7, 2010)

My own method
Badmephisto method
CFOP, some COLLs, and I try to X Cross as much as I can (as long as it is still efficient).


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 7, 2010)

Some basic LBL
Fridrich with 3LLL
ZZ-VH

I still use ZZ-VH. I'm thinking about branching out into another variation of ZZ that has a 1LLL. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> there's a cool trick I can use instead of CLS sometimes: it's called "OLL.""


Orgasm.

My transition is so lame.
LBL -> Fridrich


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 7, 2010)

LBL 1 month
Keyhole 1 week
Fridrich 4 months
And now keep adding cool tricks to it; add-ons.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

ok here we go

1) Hiese - back when I didn't want to memo _x_ amount of algs. 
2) Petrus - block building ftw
3) CFOP (3LLL) - became discouraged due to how fast CFOP users were and I needed to know why it was so fast ;-;
4) Petrus - became discouraged at the amount of algs in CFOP
5) Roux - It looked effing cool.
6) Roux w/ tricks - Extended to MeePLL, ELL, and some KCLL.
7) I'm still adjusting to this method - Secret :3


Spoiler



I feel like I'm betraying Roux Users using this method


----------



## XXGeneration (Nov 7, 2010)

LBL
Fridrich
Roux
ZZ
Roux
ZZ
...etc.
Fridrich.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 7, 2010)

1- Dan Harris' beginner method.
2- F2L with same LL as 1
3- F2L with 4LLL
4- F2L with 3LLL
5- F2L with partial edge control and 2LLL
6- Roux with about 1/3 CMLL


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 7, 2010)

1-LBL
2- CFOP f2l with LBL version of LL
3- CFOP 2-look everything
4- CFOP 2-look OLL full PLL
5-CFOP full everything


----------



## irontwig (Nov 7, 2010)

Edges first, Keyhole with EF finish, CFOP, Roux, CFOP


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 7, 2010)

Seeings how the only official time I ever had was with CFOP, I'll go ahead and post my whole history (pretty small anyhow):

Keyhole + M'UM U2 M' U M EO (use Sune to make the L shape if I have horizontal bar) + Sune until OCLL is complete + A perm (do twice if Y for corners) + U perm (do twice for H + Z edges)
Keyhole + same EO alg + all 7 OCLLs + same PLL
Keyhole + 2LOLL (using standard EO algs) + Same PLL
F2L + 2LOLL + Same PLL
F2L + 2LOLL + Full PLL
F2L + OLL + PLL


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

1. LBL
2. Petrus
3. Keyhole
4. F2L with LBL LL
5. F2L 2lOLL 2lPLL
6. F2L 2lOLL 1LPLL
7. Roux
Alternate 6 and 7 'cause I'm indecisive


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 7, 2010)

Some weird beginners version my consular at camp taught me. (Like a week.)
Pobobat beginners method. (a month)
F2L with Pogobat for LL. (two weeks)
2LOLL-2LPLL current.


----------



## riffz (Nov 7, 2010)

Dan Brown -> badmephisto beginner LBL method -> Fridrich


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 7, 2010)

LBL as in Jasmine lee's tutorial EO, CP, CO, EP
LBL some keyhole with same LL as above
CFOP intuitive F2L, 2LOLL, 2LPLL 
CFOP intuitive + some alg F2L, 2LOLL, PLL, some edge control

To get some better cube understanding in general I also learned CF, ZZ and Petrus


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 7, 2010)

1. LBL with 3 look OLL and 4 look PLL
2. LBL with 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL 
3. LBL with 2 look OLL and 1 look PLL
3. LBL with 1 look OLL and 1 look PLL
4. CFOP


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

LBL w/ FRURUF, Sune, Aa and Ua
Fridrich w/ intuitive F2L and 2Look Oll and PLL
Full PLL
Optimised F2L
1/2 OLL

BORING AS HELL

@Sela: Why didn't you do F2L first?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

cuz she's sela.


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 7, 2010)

Technically I've only used Petrus but my LL system changed.


Pure Petrus
OCLL + 2L PLL
OCLL + 1L PLL
EJF2L + PLL
OCLL + PLL and sometimes COLL
OCLL + PLL (I got lazy and forgot some algs)


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 7, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> @Sela: Why didn't you do F2L first?



Because I didn't know F2L was important.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

sela weird rike that


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2010)

1. Corners First.
2. LBL.
3. CFOP, 4LLL.
4. CFOP, 3LLL.
5. Petrus.
6. ZZ.
7. Roux.
8. Petrus.
9. CFOP.
10. MGLS-Fridrich.
11. Petrus.
12. CFOP.
13. MGLS-Fridrich.
14. MGLS-Petrus.
15. MGLS-Fridrich.

^Why I'm so slow^


----------



## teller (Nov 7, 2010)

1981 Nourse LBL 
1999 +Keyhole
2008 Full Fridrich
2010 +Multi-slotting


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 7, 2010)

1. LBL
2. CFOP

Lame


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 7, 2010)

just plain dan browns beginners into fridrich


----------



## jiggy (Nov 7, 2010)

pffft...let's see if I can remember them all, and in the correct order:

-*Beginner's layer by layer* (Learnt for quite a random reason...a story for another day.)
-*Human Thistlethwaite Algorithm* (Stayed up all night learning this. Awesome. Still my favourite method.)
-*"Philip Marshall"* (An edges first method with two corner comms to finish.)
-*Petrus*
-*CFOP (2LOLL, 1LPLL)*
-*Corner Commutators/intuitive solve*
-*Hiese*
-*Finish 1LOLL* (We are now about two months from when I first picked up a cube, averaging ~30sec)
-*Roux* (2 Looking the LL corners)
-*ZZ* (I didn't give much time to this, so it's actually probably one of my weakest methods.)
-*8355* (This took about two minutes to learn!)


I've probably missed something out, I've also experimented with things like belt, corners first, etc. but not learnt formal methods for them. I also don't count things like "key holing" or edge comms as methods, more tricks or interesting theory.

EDIT: Of course, these are just methods I've learnt out of interest. My main method is, and has been from early on, CFOP.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 7, 2010)

Dan Harris' LBL from his book.
Petrus
LBL [4LLL]
CFOP [intuitive F2L with 3LLL]
Roux


----------



## EVH (Nov 7, 2010)

-Dan Brown's LBL
-Petrus (but not true blockbuilding)
-Heise (Got maybe 3 successful solves but tried for at least a month)
-Petrus (true block building)
-LBL with 4LLL
-F2L with 4LLL
-Roux
-F2L with 4LLL
-F2L with 2LOLL and 1LPLL
-ZZ with OCLL and PLL
-CFOP with 2LOLL and Full PLL


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2010)

Well...
LBL Dan Brown
LBL booklet
LBL better 4LLL (R' D' R D for OCLL)
LBL keyhole 5LLL (2 sunes per OCLL)
LBL keyhole 4LLL (Decent OCLL)
Salvia
Salvia, but switch do corners before doing *any* of M or S slice. (like superoux)
Petrus
Petrus CN
Petrus
Keyhole 4LLL
F2L 4LLL
Salvia
Petrus
F2L 3LLL (finally done PLL!)
switch between Petrus, Roux, and CFOP a few more times
ZZ
Petrus
CFOP
ZZ
CFOP
Roux
*learn CLS and use for everything from now on when it's cool*
CFOP
ZZ
*learn CPLS and use for ...not sure yet*
CFOP/ZZ
*learning 2GLL*

Seems about right.
I'm fantastic.

And by fantastic, I of course mean horrid.

tl;dr <3 Salvia.


----------



## Narraeson (Nov 7, 2010)

-Dan Brown's beginner's
-Intuitive F2L, LL with Dan Brown's Beginner's
-Intuitive F2L, 2-look OLL/PLL


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 7, 2010)

Petrus
LBL
Keyhole
Petrus
CFOP
Roux
CFOP


----------



## Forte (Nov 7, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> My transition is so lame.
> LBL -> Fridrich


 
Me toooooooooo


----------



## Godmil (Nov 7, 2010)

Think I started with Dan Knights beginner then intermediate methods (basic Fridrich) but that was around 2001 so it's hard to remember. Starting again I tried to go full Fridrich as quickly as possible (from BadMephisto's site). And for fun I like to use Heise. Learning L3C at the moment to help optimise some of my Heise solves and in anticipation for Anthony Snyders method being documented.


----------



## Erik (Nov 7, 2010)

Just for the stuff that I actually use(d) for speed:

- horribly inefficient LBL method
- normal LBL method (Joëls website, all corner OLLs in sune[U move]sune (or anti) combinations)
- keyhole with cross on left (Joëls website) 4 look and then 3 look LL
- CFOP 3 look then 2 look (opposite colour neutral)

some additional stuff I use:
- last pair + OLL
- ELL
- CELL
- COLL
- ZBLL
- real COLL (COLL for all OLL cases)


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 7, 2010)

LBL -> CFOP -> Opposite colour neutral CFOP

I really should learn some more tricks. I've been solving the cube exactly the same way for a year and a half now, basically now alterations or improvements. Seeing all of Breandan's and Rowan's tricks at UK Open was a real eye opener.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 7, 2010)

LBL (Dan Brown)
Intuitive F2L + 4 look LL / tried out Petrus
Intuitive F2L + 2 look OLL and full PLL (minus G perms) <---What I currently use
Roux (still practicing to make it fast)

For my 2 look OLL, it's more like 1.5 look as I know the case it'll be before I finish the previous algorithm, so I don't have to pause in between. Some of you guys have certainly tried a lot of methods, though!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 7, 2010)

I forgot that I too used to do cross on left when I did keyhole. Seeing Erik's post reminded me that. I'm not sure if it's of importance, but since MTGJumper posted Opp Neutral, I too am Opp Neutral and just started that in October (and it certainly came in handy this weekend!). I also wish I'd had learned how to optimize the final CE pair during Keyhole, I'm betting I could sub25 Keyhole with just a bit of practice 



NeedReality said:


> For my 2 look OLL, it's more like 1.5 look as I know the case it'll be before I finish the previous algorithm, so I don't have to pause in between.


 
Lol, you missed the thread that explained how 2LOLL is 1LOLL if you know the OCLL case  Even though it's considered looking twice when I usually don't stop looking at the cube until it's solved...


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 7, 2010)

1-lbl
2-cfop. 
waste no time!. 
in the future i will learn coll and cll


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Nov 7, 2010)

1. Dan Brown LBL
2. LBL with keyhole
3. Petrus (did not learn all the algs and ditched it)
4. Fridrich f2l (intuitive) With beginner last layer This got me down to about 50 second average
5. roux (learning now and can see the potential top be very fast) Thanx for the roux page waffle.


----------



## Litz (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised everyone had so many main methods. For me it was just:

LBL
CFOP (4LLL -> 3LLL -> 2LLL)

I did learn many other methods after full CFOP (like Roux, Petrus, ZZ, etc) but mostly due to curiosity. I'm decent with ZZ and like the idea of Roux, but I just like CFOP more..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2010)

1. All corners first, then all edges (for the first 26 years)
2. CFOP (2LOLL, 1LPLL)
3. CFOP (2LLL)


----------



## Kynit (Nov 8, 2010)

1. Layer by layer; Cross -> Corners -> Edges -> Niklas/Sune/Hpattern/Fishpattern
2. CFOP:
- Cross on top for about a month
- 4 alg OLL for about 6 weeks
- Currently: ~15 OLLs, full PLL
- (COLL: 9 with recognition)

I know most common methods, though: I can solve with Petrus, Roux, Heise, and ZZ.

Also, while I'm at it: I can use Old Pochmann and M2 for BLD and K4 for big cubes.


----------



## rubiksczar (Nov 8, 2010)

1. LBL
2. LBL with finger tricks
3. LBL + PLL
4. CFOP


----------



## abctoshiro (Nov 8, 2010)

LBL (1min)
CFOP 4LLL (40s)
CFOP 3LLL (25s)
Roux (19s)
ZZ (23s)


----------



## blade740 (Nov 8, 2010)

1. http://jeays.net/rubiks.htm#sol2
2. Fridrich-VH


----------



## Togaman10 (Nov 8, 2010)

LBL to Fridrich 2- Look


----------



## Systemdertoten (Nov 8, 2010)

LBL
4-look CFOP
3-look CFOP
Roux
ZZ
CFOP with partial edge control for Big Cubes.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 8, 2010)

1.LBL(Dan Brown)
2.F2L w/ Dan Brown's LL
3.F2L w/ beginner LL
4.F2L 2 Look OLL and beginner PLL
5.F2L 2 look OLL and full PLL


Hopefully, I will learn full OLL in the future.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 8, 2010)

This is an awkward transition but...
-Dan Brown LBL (full color neutral)
-Keyhole added
-intuitive f2l + LBL(DB) LL
-intuitive f2l + 3LLL
-petrus +OLL and PLL
-intuitive f2l + 3LLL
-intuitive f2l + 3LLL (some 2 look ,and forcing specific OCLLs and with some 1 look 2 look OLL recognition [I'll explain all that if you want].)
Wow thats weird.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 8, 2010)

LBL
Keyhole
Fridrich with 4LLL
Fridrich with 3LLL
Petrus
Fridrich
Petrus
Fridrich
ZZ
Fridrich
ZZ
Fridrich
Roux
ZZ
Fridrich
ZZ
Fridrich


.............


----------



## anders (Nov 8, 2010)

Quite short list for me. When I got the cuve for the first time, I solved it by myself and I am still using the same method ("Larsson's Corners' First Mehtod"


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 8, 2010)

Keyhole > CFOP


----------



## izovire (Nov 8, 2010)

LBL - 1 year 
F2L-1 month
PLL-2 weeks
OLL-48/57

Pretty much just CFOP... I have a strange Algorithm Amnesia... I forget Z perm sometimes... along with several OLL's... :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2010)

LBL (Rubik's Cube booklet solution, learnt from Dan Brown)
Keyhole (Same as above, except for the keyhole)
CFOP (with F2LL)
Petrus (coz F2LL was so sexy)
CFOP (coz am not like minority)


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 8, 2010)

3x3x3:
CN LBL (My dad's method of doing LBL)
CN LBL Dan Knight's method
CN Fridrich
CN Fridrich + tricks (like inserting f2l pairs from awkward angles, COLL, OLLCP, EOLL control) + LOADS of better algs for many things like OLL and PLL

4x4x4:
CN Reduction: (Centres as usual + some edges method from some beginner's website) +CN Fridrich + parity before PLL
CN Reduction: (Centres as usual + my own method of edge pairing) + CN Fridrich + parity before OLL and parity before PLL
Same as above + (OLL + OLL parity algs)


----------



## TMOY (Nov 8, 2010)

anders said:


> Quite short list for me. When I got the cuve for the first time, I solved it by myself and I am still using the same method ("Larsson's Corners' First Mehtod"


 
Same for me  (except that it's TMOY's Corners First, which looks very much like Guimond)
The method has improved over time, though.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 8, 2010)

3x3x3 speed

Petrus -> Roux -> Kirjava Method

4x4x4

Cage -> Redux -> Kirjava Method


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 8, 2010)

LBL
Beginners F2L, 2 look OLL, 2 look PLL
Intuitive F2L, 2 look OLL, almost Full PLL


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine is going to be a little long...

1) Layer by layer (4LLL)
2) Layer by layer with extended cross (Yes, it's strange, but that's what I did)
3) Petrus (3LLL)
4) Columns (similar to Salvia)
5) Keyhole
6) Petrus (2-3 LLL)
7) Intuitive F2L with LL edge control and 3LLL
8) Fridrich (2Look OLL and PLL)
9) Petrus (OLL + PLL)
10) Full Fridrich (with extended cross, etc.)
11) Ortega
12) Petrus
13) Ortega
14) Waterman
15) Waterman with small changes
16) Freestyle CF (without solving a layer)
17) Waterman/sandwich/freestyle CF


----------



## Mahael (Nov 16, 2010)

@Kirjava
3x3x3: Roux + what?

4x4x4: Kirjava Method: K4?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 16, 2010)

1-LBL
2-Keyhole
3-Fridrich


----------



## Erzz (Nov 16, 2010)

1) Some random method from the internet. All edges first then permute corners then orientate corners.
2) Layer by Layer - Leyan Lo
3) F2L - Intuitive
4) 2-look OLL, 2-look PLL - Macky
5) full PLL - Macky 
6) ZBF2L (Didn't want to learn OLL) - Chris
7) Cross on right
8) COLL - "Simon Swanson"


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Nov 16, 2010)

1) "Pogobat"/Rubik's Cube Instruction Manual Method
2) Newb Keyhole
3) Noob Intuitive F2L
4) Nubcake 2 look OLL/PLL
5) Nub full CFOP


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 16, 2010)

Mahael said:


> @Kirjava
> 3x3x3: Roux + what?



Hacks. KCLL, LSE stuff, NM, etc. My blocks are pure.



Mahael said:


> 4x4x4: Kirjava Method: K4?


 
Yah.

CLL on 2x2x2 and different variations of cross+centres meta method for other big cubes.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Nov 16, 2010)

1. Petrus - just 2 Algorithems each 7 moves 
2. 2-Algo COLL vs 3Look CO CP EPLL
3. CF Ortega + Roux EO - Made much faster 
4. Guilimont if the case is good.
5. Back to Petrus with Phasing Edges to get an 2 Look Last Layer with just 4 PLLs (A, H, E) 
6. PLL
7. Simple Waterman
8. Full Roux 

Current interest: NMC-Roux, L2L

These Methods I tried many I still use from time to time but they didn't help me getting faster (order by time I spend
- Fridrich F2L
- Human Thistlethwaite
- Fish- / Snyder LL
- Keyhole
- Salvia, Heise, PORTS , 2-Side PLL


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 16, 2010)

1. LBL -Dan Brown
2. Intuitive F2L, beginners method LL
3. Intuitive F2L, 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL
4. Eventually, algorithmic F2L, full OLL and PLL

Basically, LBL to CFOP.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 16, 2010)

- Pogobat/Rubik's Cube Instruction Manual Method
- Learnt algorithm-based F2L, CW and CCW A perms + corner OLL algs.
- Studied the F2L cases and switch to intuitive F2L.
- Learnt full PLL
- Learnt full OLL


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 16, 2010)

1981a; LBL, CP-CO-EP-EO (many looks)
1981b; Keyhole F2L, EO-EP-1+L3C or L4C. (I knew all L3C but antiniklas and a bunch of L4C, many using pretty long algs)
1982; Adding more LL algs and used an advanced keyhole style where I solved corners or edges and also more than one piece at the time in some cases. I averaged sub 30 at this point but then lost intrest (because of video gaming)
...
2005a; Almost as 1981b but I had lost most algs, some came back after a while.
2005b; Kehole, VH, EP+1 corner, L3C (much like Snyder)
2005c; Block F2L minus one pair, the rest as 2005b.
2006a; Cross-F2L-VH, previous LL.
2006b; F2L-CLL-ELL
2006c; F2L-VH-COLL (ZBF2L, ZBLL if I knew the case)
2007; In this period I started to experiment with many approaches but used COLL or CLL-ELL for comps.
2008; I used a Roux variation for one comp but later switched back to COLL (lack of practice because other puzzles was favoured).
...
2010; After a couple of years of switching from x to y to z I decide to use columns first as my main method because it is what I like the most. I now broke my comp average using it =)


----------



## number1failure (Nov 16, 2010)

LBL. I tried learning full OLL and PLL. About a week in I failed. Then I tried learning 2LOLL and 2LPLL. About a week in I failed. I'm currently averaging about 45 seconds with LBL, which is apparently about as fast as you're going to get with LBL.


----------



## Ton (Nov 16, 2010)

1) Method I created with Rene Laterveer, so the Ton Dennenbroek/Rene Laterveer method, I used from 1981-2003 
2) Now F2L, currently a set of algorithms I collect from several speedcubers, mainly from Ron, Chris, Erik, Peter, Joel, LarsVdB and combined with a few of my own....and of course for blindfold Stefan ....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 16, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> 2010; After a couple of years of switching from x to y to z I decide to use columns first as my main method because it is what I like the most. I now broke my comp average using it =)


 I've been reading up on PCMS since I just found this post.
It seems like a pretty fun idea; what do you think can be done with it?


----------



## LarsN (Nov 16, 2010)

1. Petrus - I tried to solve the cube by my self first, but only managed to build f2l and do EO. Then by accident found petrus guide on the net, which was the exact way I had build the f2l and EO, then learned COLL and EPLL.
2. Keyhole f2l (cross on left) - EO, COLL, EPLL.
3. Fridrich (cross on left, OLL - PLL and with COLL if applicable)
4. Nielsson Orient first
5. Fridrich (cross on left - with COLL and CLEFF)
6. Roux
7. Fridrich (cross on left)


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 16, 2010)

1.Dan Brown Beginner Method
2.Keyhole Method
2.Learned Fridrich with 4LLL
4.Learned badmephisto f2l(still improving on it)
5.Petrus Method(still getting used to it)
6.Learned full PLL and 30/57 OLLs and currently using CFOP


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 16, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I've been reading up on PCMS since I just found this post.
> It seems like a pretty fun idea; what do you think can be done with it?



Dunno, depends on who is turning I guess because I can't sub 20 anything  Seriously, as always, how much practise do you want to put in? Years as you need to be really good using any speed method and it is fast as any speed method.

Just learning the method is easy if you know CLL. If you don't you have to resort to 2-look and slowly add upp CLL's because that you won't learn in a day. (or change the method a bit and leave the CP to the end and use PLL).


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 16, 2010)

LBL
CFOP
nothing else to it


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 16, 2010)

CN LBL with CLL/ELL failmethod that uses lolnotation such as R+, T-, B2(bottom, not back), P- 
CN Fridrich


----------



## irontwig (Nov 16, 2010)

CLL/ELL is :3 and there was no standard notation back in '81.


----------



## 4. (Nov 16, 2010)

Beginner's Method (Picked it up from a few places)
Added keyhole method 
Fridrich (Taught mostly by badmephisto and monkeydude1313)
Hopefully More =)


----------



## lilmack (Nov 18, 2010)

1. Beginner LBL method HERE
2. Learned 4LLL from macky's site.
3. Learned inituitive F2L from a mixture of places.
4. Learned PLL (I then had a 5 month break and forgot some of them, and I am still relearning the G's)

I never really changed methods, I just upgraded. 

I will probably end up learning MGLS-F or I may learn coall if I can find the algs.


----------



## emolover (Nov 18, 2010)

Rob method
3 look OLL and 1 look PLL
3 look OLL and 1 look PLL and F2L
2 look OLL and 1 look PLL and F2L


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 18, 2010)

Jasmine Lee Method (LBL, EO,Niklas,Sunes,Alan)
Intuitive F2L +4LLL (EO,CO,CP,EP)
F2l+3LLL (Full PLL)
CFOP

2x2
LBL with Sunes + T/Y Perm
LBL with OLL
Ortega
Learning Guimond (kinda)


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 21, 2010)

1. LBL from the Rubik's book (1min.-27sec)
2. CFOP w/ 2LOLL (27sec-right now)


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 21, 2010)

Jan. 7, 2009: Dan Brown's Tutorial (time: 5 minutes to 40 seconds)
1.) Green cross on top.
2.) FL corners individually, and then flip over to cross on D.
3.) Middle edges, one at a time.
4.) Basic EOLL.
5.) EPLL with Sune.
6.) CPLL with Niklas.
7.) OCLL with commutator R' D' R D.

June 15, 2009: "Ranzha's Beginner's F2L" LBL. (40 seconds to 30 seconds)
1.) White cross on top and flip to cross on D.
2.) Middle edges, individually, with ELS on the last one.
3.) FL corners, 2-gen.
4.) EPLL with Sune.
5.) CPLL with Niklas.
6.) OCLL with commutator R' D' R D.

August 10, 2009: Ranzhian F2L with 4LLL. (Up to 35, and then down to 25)
1.) White cross on top and flip to cross on D.
2.) Middle edges, individually, with ELS on the last one.
3.) FL corners, 2-gen.
4.) OCLL with Sune and variants.
5.) CPLL with A-permutations.
6.) EPLL with UUHZ-permutations.

November 1, 2009: CFOP with 4LLL. (Up to 35, down to 25, as before)
1.) White cross on top/front and flip to cross on D.
2.) F2L pairs/slots. Took awhile to get accustomed to.
3.) EOLL, as from LBL.
4.) OCLL with Sune and variants.
5.) CPLL with A-permutations.
6.) EPLL with UUHZ-permutations.

January 7, 2010 (one-year anniversary): CFOP with 3LLL to 2LLL/CFCE with 3LLL to 2LLL (Up to 30, down to 19, as it is now)
1.) White cross on top/front and flip to cross on D.
2.) F2L pairs/slots. Took awhile to get accustomed to.
3a.) OLL for the cases I know, 2-look for the rest.
3b.) 3CLL for the cases I know. If else, refer to 3a.
4a.) PLL. 2-look for Gs. Stupid Gs.
4b.) If 3b was used, ELL.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 29, 2011)

1) Pogobat
2) Ortega
3) Petrus
a. Niklas->Sune->Allan LL
b. 5+6 index + EPLL
c. OCLL + PLL


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 29, 2011)

Beginner (Dan Brown variation)
+2LLOLL and PLL
+intuitive F2L
+full PLL (kind of)


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 29, 2011)

I originally started with some weird LBL method where the LL was solved on bottom and you first had to permute the 2 front adjacent corners, then if necessary the other 2, then you had to orient them using some variation of sune, then once you had all corners solved you had to permute the edges, then orient them using the BLD algs. Really inefficient which is why I avg'd around 5 minutes initially with it.

Got down to 2 min with that method, then started researching more methods for the cube, friend told me about a highly advanced method where you make a 2x2 block first then expand it (Petrus) but I didn't go down that path. I looked up Chris Hardwick's almighty page of goodness which was like miracle whip for cubing back in the day and discovered OLL. I was daunted by the extremely large amount of algs but I somehow thought that OLL was the end of it, that OLL somehow both permuted and oriented the pieces. I put this off for about a year til I went to college, in the meantime learned makeshift OLL and some PLLs. Got down to ~50 sec-ish. 

Went to college and in Fall of 06 my RA had a Rubik's Cube. Said he new someone named Toby Mao who had taught him how to cube and that he was uber fast, he looked him up, and sure enough at the time Toby had the WR. He gave me his cube and my jaw dropped at how amazingly smooth it was. He told me I could have it, and from that point on I was inspired to get faster and break that 10.48 WR lol. 

Then I met someone at college who was sub-20 (ZOMG @ the time). Then I had someone to inspire me to get faster. I eventually learned full PLL then OLL I think. Then at the same time I think I looked back at the original Jessica Fridrich's page to learn to F2L. The pictures kinda helped but I decided to learn F2L myself since I understood the basic concept (which was to put both the corner and corresponding edge piece in at the same time). I learned intuitive F2L by starting with a solved cube with cross on left (because Jessica Fridrich suggested that you should do it cross on left in order to be really efficient) and doing some finger trick moves like R U' R' U x 2, looking at the positioning of the corner and the edge, remembering that case, then doing the inverse.

Since then it's been the same with additions onto my CFOP such as COLL and some ZBLL.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Dan Brown Beginner's Method
2. Intuitive F2L + Beginner's Method LL
3. Intuitive F2L + 2 Look OLL and PLL
4. Intuitive F2L + 2 Look OLL and Full PLL
5. F2L w/ some algs + 1/3ish OLL and Full PLL


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Intuitive block building/keyhole.(worked out first 2 layers reasonably consistently).
2. LBL.
3. F2L, EOLL, PLL, COLL
4. F2L, OLL, PLL.

I've messed with roux petrus and zz, but never for long.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Dan Brown
2. CFOP (3 look LL + Intuitive F2L)


----------



## tasguitar7 (Dec 29, 2011)

LBL
4LLL
Petrus 
CFOP
Roux


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Dec 29, 2011)

LBL
F2L+4LLL
CFOP


----------



## MostEd (Dec 29, 2011)

LBL
F2L 4LL
Roux


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 29, 2011)

pogobat LBL
intuitive f2l (rob h0629) + 2L oll + 2 L pll
full pll
full oll
Right now looking into occasional X cross and ways of tracking 1st pair in inspection


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 29, 2011)

dan brown
dan brown with a few short cuts
f2l with dan brown last layer and short cuts
4L CFOP
3L CFOP
i think i tried petrus somewhere in there but never really used it


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2011)

-Rubik's instruction booklet. (same method as pogobat I think)
-LBL+EO+EP+CO+CP
-F2L+2L-OLL+full PLL
-CFOP


----------



## ottozing (Dec 29, 2011)

1.dan brown lbl
2.dan brown lbl with some shortcuts
3.keyhole with dan brown last layer + shortcuts
4.keyhole with 4 look last layer
5.cfop with intuitive f2l, 2 look oll and 2 look pll 
6.cfop with intuitive f2l, compound oll and 1 look pll
7.petrus (lol)
8.cfop with algorithm f2l for the ugly cases, 1 look oll and one look pll
9.cfop with algorithm f2l for the ugly cases + random shortcuts , 1 look oll + random ollcp and 1 look pll + extra algorithms for differnt angles


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 29, 2011)

Method taught by RobH0629 on YouTube (Classic LBL?)
Same Beginner's F2L with 2 Look OLL and PLL
Same F2L with 2LOLL and full PLL
Intuitive F2L with 2LOLL and full PLL
Actually got good at intuitive F2L
Learned a bunch of OLLs over the course of the year, now know full.
So now : Intuitive F2L, Full OLL and Full PLL


----------



## emolover (Dec 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> Rob method
> 3 look OLL and 1 look PLL
> 3 look OLL and 1 look PLL and F2L
> 2 look OLL and 1 look PLL and F2L


 
And now 1 look OLL and 1 look PLL with actual good F2L.

My method history is not very interesting.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 29, 2011)

1) Weird beginner method: Blue corners, blue edges, middle edges, CP, CO, EP, EO. I've still got a piece of paper with all the algs for this method written down but I can't find it on the web. It uses R' E' R2 E2 R' U2 R E2 R2 E R U2 for a 2-flip 
2) Badmephisto beginner method (white cross)
3) Cross (on bottom), intuitive F2L, 4LLL
4) Full PLL
5) Add yellow cross and experiment more with F2L. Learn better algs for some bad PLLs.
6) Full OLL (Over a year later )


----------



## garcijo (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Matías Macaya beginner's method
2. Keyhole + 4LLL
3. F2L + 4LLL


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 29, 2011)

LBL
CFOP 
Roux 
CFOP
Roux
Petrus/Waterman
'waterman'
Roux


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 29, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> LBL as in Jasmine lee's tutorial EO, CP, CO, EP
> LBL some keyhole with same LL as above
> CFOP intuitive F2L, 2LOLL, 2LPLL
> CFOP intuitive + some alg F2L, 2LOLL, PLL, some edge control
> ...



Still CFOP for "speed" but added for better cube understanding 
Heise
HTA
Roux (sans CMLL though...)
BLD
Commutators
Full intuitive


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 29, 2011)

1. LBL +3look oll 2 look pll

2.Fridrich + 2 look oll + 2 look pll

3. fridrich + almost all OLL and all pll's 

4. Fridrich + OLL + PLL + ELL


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 29, 2011)

Dan Brown
cfop


----------



## Moops (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Pull apart the cube and put the pieces back together
2. Dan Browns beginner method
3. Beginner method w/F2L and 4 look last layer
4. Beginner method w/ 3 look last layer ---> Full PLL
5. Transition to ZZ w/ EOCross, F2L, OCLL, PLL
6. EOLine, ZZF2L, OCLL, PLL


----------



## samkli (Dec 29, 2011)

LBL - Cross, first layer corners, second layer edges, EO, CP, CO (only using sune), EP (only using U-perms)
Intuitive F2L
CFOP - 2 look OLL, 2 look PLL
CFOP - 2 look OLL, 1 look PLL


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 29, 2011)

Dan brown
Cfop with eo and spam sunes untill i had oll finishses along with 2lpll
Cfop 4lll
Cfop 2loll and 1lpll
Roux for a few weeks
Cfop with half of oll and full pll
Roux again for 2 months
Cfop with 40ish oll's and full pll i hope to have full oll finishd in the next week or so


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 29, 2011)

RobH0629 // LBL
CFOP // 2LOLL º 2LPLL

Random methods just for fun

CFOP // 2LOLL º PLL

Looking foward to learning full OLL and some other stuff too


----------



## aaronb (Dec 29, 2011)

1) Layer by Layer (RobH's method) Beginning of cubing - 2 weeks
2) F2L + 12LLL (Often less than 12 Looks  ) 2 weeks - 6 weeks
3) F2L + 4LLL 6 weeks - 6 months
4) F2L + 3LLL (Full PLL) 6 months - 8 months
5) F2L + 3LLL (Learning OLL) 8 months - now

I am at about 8 1/2 months in.


----------



## adragast (Dec 29, 2011)

Am I the only one to have noticed that Waffle is mentioning a secret method ? Or maybe the only one curious about it ?


----------



## chris410 (Dec 29, 2011)

1. LBL (Dan Brown) - used for 3 months.
2. F2L + 2 Look OLL/PLL - used for 1 year (best official time 34.97)
3. F2L + 2 Look OLL + Full PLL - currently using (have not used yet in competition - best non-official is 18.22 and low 30's for an average)

Currently working on simply eliminating the pauses between movements so, I am taking a slower approach in order to become more efficient.


----------



## jonlin (Dec 29, 2011)

some sort of beginner method
f2l
2loll and pll
Full PLL
Half OLLs


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 29, 2011)

1: Dan Brown.
2: LBL with 2OLL and 4PLL
3: F2L + 2OLL w/ 1PLL. Till sub 30.
4: Roux + 2CMLL
5: Roux w/ CMLL.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Dan Brown
2. intuitive f2l+ Dan Brown LL


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Dec 29, 2011)

1. pogobat lbl
2. CFOP with 4LLL
2.5 Learned Petrus but never used it
3. CFOP full PLL


----------



## Thompson (Dec 29, 2011)

1) The Dan Brown method with colour neutrality
2) Thought key hole was worth it and tried it. FAIL
3) Chris Foster's intuitive F2L with the DAN BROWN METHOD last layer.
3) Learned 2L OLL and full PLL
4) Learned Full PLL
5) Thought waterman was worth looking in to. FAIL

6) A couple years later and I currently use colour neutral cross on left and algorithmic F2L on D. Full OLL and PLL


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 29, 2011)

-Pogobat LBL
-Intuitive F2L // 4LLL
-Intuitive F2L // 3LLL (Learned 2 Look OLL/Full PLL at the same time)
-Intuitive F2L with some algs for some cases // 3LLL


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 29, 2011)

Beginner's method that came with the cube
Added shortcuts from memyselfandpi
Intuitive F2L with beginner's last layer
Intuitive F2L with 4LLL
Intuitive F2L with 2 look OLL and almost full PLL


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 29, 2011)

LBL - from a sheet of paper with letters and no explanation. Kinda took a while to decipher lol
Petrus
CFOP - with Petrus LL
CFOP - 3LLL
Free-FOP


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 29, 2011)

-Dan Brown
-Switched to 4LLL
-Switched to intuitive F2L
-Learned full PLL
-Learned Petrus, didn't like it, but it sort of turned into FreeFOP
-FreeFOP
-Learned some edge control tricks
-Learning full OLL


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 29, 2011)

LBL --> Roux


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 29, 2011)

In addition to my previous post:

Throughout 2011, I fooled around using all sorts of different (to CFOP) methods just for fun, like Roux and Petrus and CF and did a lot of FMC.
My current is sorta like deal with what you have until LL and gogo. FreeFOP, I suppose.


----------



## mycube (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Layer by Layer
half a year later:
2. CFOP (Intuitive F2l + 2 Look Oll + Full Pll)(learnt in 3 months
another 3 months later
3. Full Fridrich
In August and September this year:
4. MGLS (learnt about 40 Algos but gave up)
And now:
5. Again Fridrich


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 29, 2011)

Started off layer by layer (Beginners method)
3 years later learned 2 look OLL+PLL
About a half a month later learned F2L
I have learned full PLL (Except like 2 or 3 perms)
Learned a few OLL algs.
Learning BLD


----------



## jrb (Dec 29, 2011)

1.LBL
2.CFOP with 4LLL
3.CFOP with 3LLL
4.Just switched to Roux today


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 29, 2011)

- Pogobat
- thrawst F2L tutorial
- badmephisto PLL algs (and 2LOLL)
- Erik Akkersdijk advanced F2L
- badmephisto OLL (soon)


----------



## Hovair (Dec 29, 2011)

Dan brown method (lbl)
Begginer f2l 2-look oll and 2-look pll
Petrus everything
Roux
Cfop with 2-look oll and full pll


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 29, 2011)

Beginners method that came with the cube
Intuitive F2L Beginners method last layer
Intuitive F2L 4LLL
Roux


----------



## dimwmuni (Dec 29, 2011)

LBL 
LBL with 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL
CFOP

I didn't know about F2L until I already knew 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 29, 2011)

jrb said:


> 1.LBL
> 2.CFOP with 4LLL
> 3.CFOP with 3LLL
> *4.Just switched to Roux today*


 
Atta boy! Way to fit in


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 29, 2011)

1. LBL http://www.chessandpoker.com/rubiks-cube-solution.html
2. Started learning Petrus
3. Fridrich
(maybe) 4. ZZ


----------



## FlyingFingers (Dec 30, 2011)

#1: LBL
#2: Learn in' F2l :3 
I am Impatient.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 30, 2011)

1. Dan Brown with a different alg for last step. (I used this until I learned about CFOP, which was about 3 years.)
3. Beginner F2L with 2 look OLL and 2 Look PLL (Learned in 2 days)
3. Intuitive F2L with 2 look OLL and 2 Look PLL (1 day)
4. Intuitive F2L with 2 look OLL, random "free" OLLs, and Full PLL (3 weeks) <-At least 2 new algs a day
5. Complete CFOP with occasional X-Cross and partial edge control (5 months)


----------



## cunningcuber (Jan 2, 2012)

LBL
LBL with intuitive F2L
LBL with intuitive F2L and partial edge control
Heise
Petrus (I stopped using Heise because I found it a bit complicaded)


----------



## JillianFraser (Jan 2, 2012)

1. LBL with 4LLL
2. F2L with 4LLL
3. F2L with 2Loll and full pll


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 2, 2012)

1. LBL
2. CFOP
3. ZZ
4. getting back into LBL


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Jan 2, 2012)

1. LBL (odd LL that I got from some odd site)
2. pogobat LL
3. sune, niklas u perm LL
4. keyhole
5. basic roux
6. basic zz
7. intuitive F2L (with cross)
8. 3LLL (2LOLL + PLL)
9. roux
10. ZZ with full PLL
11. ZZ COLL +EPLL
might go back to roux


----------



## jorgeskm (Jan 2, 2012)

1.LBL
2.F2L, 2look OLL, PLL
3.CFOP


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 2, 2012)

1. LBL
2. F2L with LBL LL
3. F2L with 2-look oll & 17/21 plls (not the g-perms)
4. F2L with about 30-35 olls & all plls 
(took a beak with learning olls but starting again soon )
5. in future full CFOP


----------



## y235 (Jan 2, 2012)

1. LBL
2. F2L with 4LLL
3. F2L with 2LOOK OLL and 1 LOOK PLL
4. ZZ


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 2, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> 1. LBL
> 2. CFOP
> 3. ZZ
> *4. getting back into LBL*


Why?


----------



## jskyler91 (Jan 2, 2012)

1. My own weird method to solve the cube, basically lbl except I used the last slot to orient and permute edges while solving LS. Then placed and solved corners.
2. Reduced F2l and my last layer method
3. Beginners F2l and 4LLL
4. More advanced F2l and 3LLL
5. Advanced F2l and 2LLL
6. Advanced F2l (with x-crosses) and 2LLL plus some COLL
7. A little ZZ
8. Current stuff including winters and magic wondeful.


----------



## Edward (Jan 2, 2012)

LBL 
Petrus 
LBL Keyhole 
Petrus with WV
Fridrich 
Roux (2 look corners) 
Fridrich 4LLL
Roux (2 look corners)

Current: Fridrich 3LLL
Gotta go ahead and learn full OLL ;-;


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2012)

Edward said:


> LBL
> Petrus
> LBL Keyhole
> Petrus with WV
> ...


 
I got you, bro.
[selfplug]http://ranzhas-cube-world.webs.com/oll.htm[/selfplug]


----------



## leeson (Jan 3, 2012)

Dan Brown's Beginner Method: 1 minute avg. 
Intuitive F2L + 2 Look OLL + 2 Look PLL = 35 seconds avg.
Intuitive F2L + 2 Look OLL + Half of PLL = 30 seconds avg.


----------



## VeridianoHugo (Jan 3, 2012)

LBL
After 1 Week, F2L
OLL and PLL at the same time


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 3, 2012)

1. Dan Brown beginners
2. Badmephisto beginners
3. Intuitive F2L with 3LOOL & 3LPLL
4. Intuitive F2L with 2LOLL & full PLL (never learned 2LPLL)
5. Intuitive F2L with full OLL & full PLL
6. Mostly intuitive F2L with full OLL & PLL


----------



## Cubewarrior (Jan 3, 2012)

Dan Brown Method (2 min)
Dan Brown Method with shortcuts (1:30)
CFOP 4LLL(1:20)
Intuitive F2L(1:00)
CFOP 2LLL(35)
F2L Algorithms(25)
VHLS (Currently Learning at 20 sec average)


----------



## BadMeetsEvil (Jan 3, 2012)

LBL
Keyhole F2L
Intutive F2L (From Badmephisto's Video)
CFOP 4LLL
ZZ + OLL + 2 Look PLL
ZZ + 2LLL
ZZ + COLL + PLLE (Current)

I am learning Roux and intend to make it my main soon though.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 3, 2012)

1. Pogobat
2. Intuitive F2L
3. 2LOLL + Full PLL
4. Full OLL


----------



## Florian (Jan 4, 2012)

1.LBL
2. Corners First
3. F2L+ LBL-LastLayer
4. F2L + 4LLL
5. F2L + 3LLL
6. F2L + 2LLL
7. F2L + 2LLL + WinterVariation(1/3 active)
8. F2L + 2LLL + WinterVariation(1/3 active) + T and H-Case COLL


----------



## LordNikolai (Jan 4, 2012)

1. LBL
2. Petrus
3. F2L + 4LLL
4. F2L + 2look OLL + PLL
5. advanced F2L + some more OLL + PLL


----------



## Selkie (Jan 4, 2012)

1. LBL with LL using just Niklas, Sune, U Perm (Circa 1982 - Jan 2011)
2. Intuitive F2L (Jan 2011)
3. 4LLL (Jan 2011)
4. Full PLL (Feb 2011)
5. Full OLL (March 2011)
6. Optimised F2L
6. Half of COLL

Need to stop slacking and learn the rest of COLL


----------



## chris w (Jan 4, 2012)

1. DanBrown
2. F2L +4LLL
3. F2L +3LLL (full pll)
4. F2l +2LLL (full oll)
5. Same as above but with some random tricks (bit of: multisloting, wv, edge control, ollcp, cls, ell, coll, zbll)


----------



## CubixRube (Jan 4, 2012)

Fridrich


----------



## Nestor (Jan 4, 2012)

LBL+4LLL
Keyhole
skipped 2LLL and went instead for Full fidrich (14 more OLL to go...)


----------

